# Changed My Gravel



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Well i finally changed my gravel from pink to a more natural color. Today when i took out the gravel and put the new gravel in, my water seemed to get really cloudy. I heard this is just a mini cycle and will go away in a couple of days. Am just wondering if it will affect my fish. Am going to do a water change/gravel vac in a little bit to get most of the particles out. Any advice would help.
*Before*







*After*


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

just a little but of fish sh*t so to speak. by morning should be crystal clear but i would do a SMALL waterchange. and keep the lights in the tank out for the rest of the night to let the fish settle down.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I would check the water parameter first before you do the water change....I personally would leave 3 more day before doing water change. But again it all depending on your water parameter.

BTW! the natural gravel look way better then the pink/blue gravel.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

great job on the new gravel..its looks WAAAY better than before..









dont worry about the cloudy water..it should clear up in a few days..it usually happens when someone changes their gravel..make sure you have really fine mechanical filtration to help speed up the process..dont forget to always check your water parameters and youre all set!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

looks a lot better


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I swapped out my 2" sand bed for black gravel and the same thing happened to me. About 3weeks ago.
Water cleared up to it's usual crystal clear self within less than 3days.
The same should happen with your tank.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Yea its clear. It was actually clear after only an hour an half later. So i think am good. I love how the tank looks and i just got a background. My fish try to swim into the background. I hope they learn its just a piece of paper.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Ok i didn't feel like making a new thread for this so am just going to put it here. My RBP seem to be fighting a lot. I don't know if its territorial issues or what but the 2 bigs one pick on my little one. Then the big one and the little one pick on the medium sized one. I dont if its normal but they are doing it a lot now. Am i just worrying to much or what?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Whats ur temperature? Bring it down to 77 or 78 (slowly) feed more often. They could be fighting over territories. More Info


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Dav657 said:


> Ok i didn't feel like making a new thread for this so am just going to put it here. My RBP seem to be fighting a lot. I don't know if its territorial issues or what but the 2 bigs one pick on my little one. Then the big one and the little one pick on the medium sized one. I dont if its normal but they are doing it a lot now. Am i just worrying to much or what?


Do you have anything in there that would make them fight over territory?
Lower the temp like ^^^ said.
Feed more on a regular basis.
Check params if they are stable and not making them go nuts.


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice looking tank.








what size tank is that???


----------

